# Earth Hour



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The lights are going off at the Pyramids tonight... are you switching yours off?

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm Egyptian, and Egyptians don't do the "save the planet" stuff, I never been taught about worrying about the environment or things like that 

You made me feel bad about it, I never really thought of it :s

May be I should start learning now, hope it works

I throw the garbage in the bins (That's why I get "those" looks many times lol) not in the middle of the streets if that counts :confused2: I think it does


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Once again I feel like I'm living in isolation - I get the whole save the planet thing, but what's "Earth Hour"? 
I mean are we all supposed to sit in darkness for an hour???

Well, must admit I probably don't do my bit either, maybe we should all make more effort...


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> Once again I feel like I'm living in isolation - I get the whole save the planet thing, but what's "Earth Hour"?
> I mean are we all supposed to sit in darkness for an hour???
> 
> Well, must admit I probably don't do my bit either, maybe we should all make more effort...


Earth Hour is a global event organized by WWF (World Wide Fund for Nature, also known as World Wildlife Fund) and is held on the last Saturday of March annually, asking households and businesses to turn off their non-essential lights and other electrical appliances for one hour to raise awareness towards the need to take action on climate change. Earth Hour was conceived by WWF and The Sydney Morning Herald in 2007, when 2.2 million residents of Sydney participated by turning off all non-essential lights. Following Sydney's lead, many other cities around the world adopted the event in 2008. Earth Hour 2010 took place on March 27, 2010 from 8:30 p.m. to 9:30 p.m., at the participant's respective local time.

That's what's the Wikipedia saying anyway

Earth Hour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The light pollution is horrendous here as in most cities... I remember when I went to HK for the first time I was struck with ... I must buy shares in a light bulb manufactures.
I love when I go home to Scotland and at night we lay out in the garden and look at the stars.. millions of them and it feels as if we could reach up and pick them from the sky

Maiden.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The light pollution is horrendous here as in most cities... I remember when I went to HK for the first time I was struck with ... I must buy shares in a light bulb manufactures.
> I love when I go home to Scotland and at night we lay out in the garden and look at the stars.. millions of them and it feels as if we could reach up and pick them from the sky
> 
> Maiden.


lol

You can still see stars in here (All kinds of stars ) and all day long, not just during nights, if you wanna have a clear vision of stars in the middle of the day, try standing for a couple minutes in the sun, you will see many, but don't tell anyone to look at the stars, you're the only one can see them, others can see their own stars too 

But seriously, I was invited by a friend in a village for a wedding once, and God it was so beautiful, no car horns (Not as much as in cities anyway) lights were not the blinding ones, everything was just normal, and it was just like living with nothing to worry about, peaceful place that gave me some satisfaction about being human.

Dunno if I got any "non-essential" lights or devices though, so I'll just try to figure other ways to do something.


----------

